# New Boxes for Sale



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I have brand new boxes for sale. 495-16x21x26 $1.00each and 115-16x27x18 $1.00 each
51lbs edge crush Size limit 105" Gross weight 120lbs Double wall
Contact Cliff @ Quality Filters 251-947-2400


----------

